# I arrive in Malaga Sep 2!



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I couldn't wait anymore to dream about being in Spain, so tonight I booked my ticket. I leave Sep 1 and arrive Sep 2. Yay!!!


----------



## paula.pinal (Apr 20, 2014)

That's great! I am sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm crushed! I thought you guys would be sharing in my enthusiasm. Perhaps I should step out of my cloud of delusion?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

All the best - hope it works out for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> I'm crushed! I thought you guys would be sharing in my enthusiasm. Perhaps I should step out of my cloud of delusion?


I'm jealous!!!! Malaga was my old 'stomping ground' it's a lovely place - not easy to park tho lol

You'll be fine and you'll enjoy it

Jo xxxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm feeling much more wanted now.  You've worked so hard in my zillions of questions that have made moving possible. So I was thinking you'd be enthusiastic about the fruits of your labour - by me buying my ticket. 

Jojo, I didn't know you used to live in Malaga. I don't have a car and don't plan on getting one. All I need to park is two suitcases and a carry-on.  Where abouts did you live in Malaga? What are some of your favourite things about Malaga?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks guys! I'm feeling much more wanted now.  You've worked so hard in my zillions of questions that have made moving possible. So I was thinking you'd be enthusiastic about the fruits of your labour - by me buying my ticket.
> 
> Jojo, I didn't know you used to live in Malaga. I don't have a car and don't plan on getting one. All I need to park is two suitcases and a carry-on.  Where abouts did you live in Malaga? What are some of your favourite things about Malaga?


We actually lived in Malaga province. A town called Alhaurin de la Torre, which is about 5 miles away from the city and on the outskirts of the technology industrial estate and the airport - it sounds grim, but its a lovely town. In fact when we were there, inspite of the recession, it still appeared to be fairly affluent. Take a look there, its still relatively "Spanish" - very clean and modern

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks guys! I'm feeling much more wanted now.  You've worked so hard in my zillions of questions that have made moving possible. So I was thinking you'd be enthusiastic about the fruits of your labour - by me buying my ticket.


most of us have probably been out in the sun 


My daughters & I decided to wander down to the seafront for some lunch -it's only a couple of minutes walk - we just got back 

it's a gorgeous day today, though just as we left to go out a friend in the next town on the other side of the mountain, posted on FB that it was raining there! 

looking at said mountain I can see rain clouds gathering now - I do hope it rains!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> most of us have probably been out in the sun
> 
> 
> My daughters & I decided to wander down to the seafront for some lunch -it's only a couple of minutes walk - we just got back
> ...


It rained here most of yesterday (apart from a couple of hours late afternoon which was lucky as it meant the Domingo de Resurecion procession could go ahead - can't remember the last time they had a Semana Santa completely unaffected by cancellations), we had thunderstorms and heavy rain during the night and more rain on and off today. I am getting as bad as the Spanish, didn't want to go out to the gym this afternoon as it was raining - and to think I used to live in Lancashire, I'd practically never have left the house if I'd waited for dry weather.

Allheart, you're practically on your way and the time will soon pass. I remember that time well, it was very exciting.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi All-Heart, If you are coming to Spain seeking work and happiness, I hope everything works out for you.

I do not want to dampen your enthusaism, so I will say nothing else but best of luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I'm crushed! I thought you guys would be sharing in my enthusiasm. Perhaps I should step out of my cloud of delusion?


Blimey, give us chance!!

You're certainly moving fast.

Hope Spain lives up to all your expectations


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We arrived on 1st September 2010. Rain here all day yesterday and today but tomorrow is BBQ weather. I must buy a BBQ. The very best of luck and remember, we will all still be here to offer guidance - assuming I make it through the summer... Perhaps I shouldn't buy a BBQ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice time of year to come, after the crushing summer heat but with a few more warm sunny months to help you acclimatize.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

And now I'm over-clamped by all your replies. Emotional basket case who? 



paula.pinal said:


> That's great! I am sure you will enjoy it!


Paula, thank you. I didn't see your reply here before. Perhaps my eyes were too teared up.  



jojo said:


> We actually lived in Malaga province. A town called Alhaurin de la Torre, which is about 5 miles away from the city and on the outskirts of the technology industrial estate and the airport - it sounds grim, but its a lovely town. In fact when we were there, inspite of the recession, it still appeared to be fairly affluent. Take a look there, its still relatively "Spanish" - very clean and modern
> 
> Jo xxx


I googled the images on Alhaurin de la Torre, and it does look lovely and very Spanish - definitely not grim. Made me smile huge.



xabiachica said:


> most of us have probably been out in the sun
> 
> 
> My daughters & I decided to wander down to the seafront for some lunch -it's only a couple of minutes walk - we just got back
> ...


The sun? What's that? Remember I live in Canada. There's still snow on the ground after this eternal winter.

A couple of minutes to the beach for you & the girls? You're torturing me. 



Lynn R said:


> It rained here most of yesterday (apart from a couple of hours late afternoon which was lucky as it meant the Domingo de Resurecion procession could go ahead - can't remember the last time they had a Semana Santa completely unaffected by cancellations), we had thunderstorms and heavy rain during the night and more rain on and off today. I am getting as bad as the Spanish, didn't want to go out to the gym this afternoon as it was raining - and to think I used to live in Lancashire, I'd practically never have left the house if I'd waited for dry weather.
> 
> Allheart, you're practically on your way and the time will soon pass. I remember that time well, it was very exciting.


Ah, another Easter procession that I missed. But this is the last year. Do you have any pictures from that? 

How did you get through the time before going to Spain - the time after the time that you've decided absolutely unequivocally that Spain is where you need to be, and you're ready to leave behind all that you know? That's kind of a state of limbo, eh?



Leper said:


> Hi All-Heart, If you are coming to Spain seeking work and happiness, I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> I do not want to dampen your enthusaism, so I will say nothing else but best of luck.


Thank you for your kind wishes. 



Pesky Wesky said:


> Blimey, give us chance!!
> 
> You're certainly moving fast.
> 
> Hope Spain lives up to all your expectations


LOL! Fast? I haven't told you that on Friday past I rented a new apartment here for July and August, and that today I rented a room in Malaga for the month of September. How's that for fast? Speedy Gonzales fast.

Thank you for your well wishes. 



thrax said:


> We arrived on 1st September 2010. Rain here all day yesterday and today but tomorrow is BBQ weather. I must buy a BBQ. The very best of luck and remember, we will all still be here to offer guidance - assuming I make it through the summer... Perhaps I shouldn't buy a BBQ...


Four years and one day later, I follow in your footsteps. No! Don't buy the BBQ - I still have use for you. 



Alcalaina said:


> Nice time of year to come, after the crushing summer heat but with a few more warm sunny months to help you acclimatize.


Yes, my thinking too. I was planning initially on October/November. Until last night. I'm chomping at the bit right now.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> And now I'm over-clamped by all your replies. Emotional basket case who?
> 
> 
> Paula, thank you. I didn't see your reply here before. Perhaps my eyes were too teared up.
> ...


Hi - good luck with all of your preparations! My only concern is that 'Speedy Gonzales' might have a very tough time adjusting to the 'Mañana' time zone in which you'll soon be living! I'd suggest taking time out, whilst still in Canada, for some meditation and deep breathing practice - or else you'll be blowing several fuses on arrival, LOL!

BTW, don't get too upset if your posts receive no comments for at least 12 hours...we're living in Spain - and are already embracing the outdoor lifestyle which you're so keenly anticipating..! Relax - you'll soon learn to enjoy the feeling; I promise!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Ah, another Easter procession that I missed. But this is the last year. Do you have any pictures from that?
> 
> How did you get through the time before going to Spain - the time after the time that you've decided absolutely unequivocally that Spain is where you need to be, and you're ready to leave behind all that you know? That's kind of a state of limbo, eh?


I did't take my camera and I can't find anything from this year that's been uploaded to YouTube yet, but this is one of my favourites from last year - the soldiers of La Legion Espanola who always accompany one of the Good Friday processions:-






We have six processions here, one after the other, on Friday night alone (5 on Thursday, 4 on Wednesday and 3 on Tuesday). Some of them don't end until 3.30am.

Yes, a state of limbo is exactly what it is. It began in earnest for us when we decided our finances would permit us to make the move provided we could sell our house in the UK. So we spent a couple of months "tarting it up", put it on the market and lived in that state of limbo for the next 7 months until the sale was completed. Of course we both had to keep going to work, first dealing with viewings, then negotiating the sale, getting rid of a lot of stuff and packing up what we wanted to take with us, letting people know we were moving, and all that so there wasn't a whole lot of spare time to sit thinking about it. I did find it hard to concentrate at work though, and I don't remember sleeping very well.

I refused to give in my notice at work until the completion of the house sale had actually happened, because I knew a few people who had had buyers pull out at the very last minute, or try it on by demanding a large last minute price reduction, and I wasn't prepared to potentially end up jobless with a mortgage still to pay. So I booked a week's holiday whilst the actual move took place, then I went back to the UK for a few weeks to work my notice period whilst my OH stayed here. That wasn't so bad because I knew after that I wouldn't have to go back other than for visits.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - good luck with all of your preparations! My only concern is that 'Speedy Gonzales' might have a very tough time adjusting to the 'Mañana' time zone in which you'll soon be living! I'd suggest taking time out, whilst still in Canada, for some meditation and deep breathing practice - or else you'll be blowing several fuses on arrival, LOL!


That's a very good point. Things do take longer here, and it takes some getting used to. Forget about nipping into the post office to buy a stamp, you might have to wait 20 minutes while they sort out some old dear trying to pay her electricity bill. (It happened to me this morning!) Just relax and go with the flow.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I did't take my camera and I can't find anything from this year that's been uploaded to YouTube yet, but this is one of my favourites from last year - the soldiers of La Legion Espanola who always accompany one of the Good Friday processions:-
> 
> Legión Vélez-Málaga Semana Santa 2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Lynn, the video takes my breath away. Thank you! It's so awesome to see the culture of Spain thriving in the midst of economic crisis. I also love the heckling and passion from the crowd. The video is proof that Spanish men are positively delicious!  

I know what you mean by holding out on the final decisions until the last minute, just to make sure it's a done deal. I do that too. For me, the equivalent is that I've held off on every concrete step until those Spanish citizenship papers were in my paws, just 1-1/2 weeks ago.

Thank you for telling your pre-move stories, to inspire me to get to Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - good luck with all of your preparations! My only concern is that 'Speedy Gonzales' might have a very tough time adjusting to the 'Mañana' time zone in which you'll soon be living! I'd suggest taking time out, whilst still in Canada, for some meditation and deep breathing practice - or else you'll be blowing several fuses on arrival, LOL!
> 
> BTW, don't get too upset if your posts receive no comments for at least 12 hours...we're living in Spain - and are already embracing the outdoor lifestyle which you're so keenly anticipating..! Relax - you'll soon learn to enjoy the feeling; I promise!
> 
> ...





Alcalaina said:


> That's a very good point. Things do take longer here, and it takes some getting used to. Forget about nipping into the post office to buy a stamp, you might have to wait 20 minutes while they sort out some old dear trying to pay her electricity bill. (It happened to me this morning!) Just relax and go with the flow.


At least 12 hours while you're frolicking about and enjoying the lifestyle in Spain while I sit here in Canada, dreaming of Spain, knowing what you're up to over there??! Oh, you're positively dreadful! LOL!

Okay... I have to come clean with you here about that Speedy Gonzales thing. I lied, flat out lied... The truth is that I think and act at a snail's pace. Here's my proof:

-I've been intrigued by Spain since I was a little girl.
-At the age of 14, my parents relinquished my Spanish citizenship.
-At the age of 15, I went to Spain and fell in love with Spain.
-Since the age of 15, I've been thinking of getting my Spanish citizenship reinstated.
-Four years ago (i.e. 31 years later!!), I finally decided to get my Spanish citizenship back and started the process of gathering the documents required.
-Two years ago, I started researching the steps of moving to Spain, including airlines and how to transport all my stuff to Spain.
-Since joining this forum last fall, with the help of your advice, I decided to leave all my stuff behind in Canada, I figured out how to work in Spain and I decided what city to live in.

Although all those decisions were clear, being ultra conservative, I wouldn't take a single step until I had those citizenship papers in my hands. So 1-1/2 weeks ago when I got those papers, I had already decided long ahead of time the actual room I wanted to rent in Spain and the airline I wanted to fly with.

So now you know the truth about me, that I think and act at sloth speed. In fact, I like slow so much that I practice yoga and mindfulness meditation. 

I hope you don't think any less of me, now that you know the truth about me.  

While I'm being so honest, I'll also admit that Spain resonates as crazy fast for me. But at the ripe age of half a century, I'm ready to really kick up my heels for the first time in my life.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> At least 12 hours while you're frolicking about and enjoying the lifestyle in Spain while I sit here in Canada, dreaming of Spain, knowing what you're up to over there??! Oh, you're positively dreadful! LOL!
> 
> Okay... I have to come clean with you here about that Speedy Gonzales thing. I lied, flat out lied... The truth is that I think and act at a snail's pace. Here's my proof:
> 
> ...


All I can say is that, compared to life in Spain, your decision making is simply awesome. Everything here is very very slow. Apart from the very manic and totally unexpected Morocco day at my son's school which OH is 'enjoying' right now. She just sent a text in reply to my question about when she is coming back, she said, I have absolutely no idea. It is mad here. Spain. Just love it....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> All I can say is that, compared to life in Spain, your decision making is simply awesome. Everything here is very very slow. Apart from the very manic and totally unexpected Morocco day at my son's school which OH is 'enjoying' right now. She just sent a text in reply to my question about when she is coming back, she said, I have absolutely no idea. It is mad here. Spain. Just love it....


Thrax, thank you for your compliment on my decision making. But it takes me forever and a day to make decisions. I research things to death before making a decision. I don't know if people take forever to make decisions in Spain. I like how your wife has an open-ended ETA as she enjoys the festivities with your son. 

What I'm referring to in saying that Spain is crazy fast compared to how I'm wired is that in Spain, people are always on the go, busy, busy - going to the beach, participating in or watching parades, hanging out in coffee shops, doing the night life, flamencos, food markets, gorgeous museums, spectacular churches....and always talking really, really, really fast. Mind you, that's my impression of Spain, which isn't the case everywhere of course. And I find things sooooo intense in Spain - from the rich history everywhere, to the impeccable food, to the home decorating. But the fact is that I want to kick it up a notch in my life. I want more intensity and speed than what I've been living. So as much as the speed and intensity of Spain don't resonate with me now, I'm hoping by moving there at some point it will resonate with me. I have always felt drawn to that in Spain, so I really think there is a part of me that wants and needs that.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents followed us over here just under a year after we moved. It had always been my Mother's dream to live in Spain and her husband of 25 years (my step father), following a vacation I took them on to this part of Spain, was happy to agree. He is 85 this year and she will be 81. They left behind a life sitting at home watching TV for most of the year having surrendered to age and the cold and the wet and having had to give up their yacht. Now? They go out nearly every day and night, belong to all kinds of clubs, have holidays all over Spain, two cruises and a fantastic social life. The move over here has given them a new lease of life and they are lapping it up. Nobody in Spain cares what you do or how much of it you do; that is entirely up to you. But whatever you do partake in, you can be certain of a winning smile and a warm welcome.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I did't take my camera and I can't find anything from this year that's been uploaded to YouTube yet,


You should have been paying more attention - this was uploaded on Good Friday afternoon:






I know because I rushed around editing it in order to get it uploaded promptly.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You should have been paying more attention - this was uploaded on Good Friday afternoon:
> 
> Castillo de LocubÃ*n Viernes Santo 2014 - YouTube
> 
> I know because I rushed around editing it in order to get it uploaded promptly.


Baldilocks, thanks for posting that again. You & your wife did a great job with this. It feels like real time. 



thrax said:


> My parents followed us over here just under a year after we moved. It had always been my Mother's dream to live in Spain and her husband of 25 years (my step father), following a vacation I took them on to this part of Spain, was happy to agree. He is 85 this year and she will be 81. They left behind a life sitting at home watching TV for most of the year having surrendered to age and the cold and the wet and having had to give up their yacht. Now? They go out nearly every day and night, belong to all kinds of clubs, have holidays all over Spain, two cruises and a fantastic social life. The move over here has given them a new lease of life and they are lapping it up. Nobody in Spain cares what you do or how much of it you do; that is entirely up to you. But whatever you do partake in, you can be certain of a winning smile and a warm welcome.


Thrax, what an awesome story. Thank you for the inspiration. That's exactly what I'm talking about - moving from a beige world to a red world for a new lease on life. 

The Spanish people have such a joie de vivre, like I've never experienced elsewhere, and it's contagious. 

The pics in the 'Pictures of Spain' thread look impossible and leave my jaw hanging. They look like science fiction. 

I'm more than ready to move from beige to red. Thanks again for your inspirational story.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> You should have been paying more attention - this was uploaded on Good Friday afternoon:
> 
> Castillo de LocubÃ*n Viernes Santo 2014 - YouTube
> 
> I know because I rushed around editing it in order to get it uploaded promptly.


I did see your clip, but I was responding to AllHeart's having asked me if I had any pictures of the Velez-Malaga processions! Not Castillo de Locubin.

Perhaps it is your good self who should have paid more attention to what was being asked for!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> The Spanish people have such a joie de vivre, like I've never experienced elsewhere, and it's contagious.


Couldn't agree more with you AllHeart, Congratulations on your upcoming move... I hope that one day soon it will be me announcing similar news..

Please keep us posted once you move with your adventures and experiences of settling into you new life in Spain..

Great News AllHeart..


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> Couldn't agree more with you AllHeart, Congratulations on your upcoming move... I hope that one day soon it will be me announcing similar news..
> 
> Please keep us posted once you move with your adventures and experiences of settling into you new life in Spain..
> 
> Great News AllHeart..


Hey Goldeneye! Thank you for your sweet words. 

Yes, I'll be posting once I arrive, unless I get banned before that.  Between now and then, I'm taking Baldilocks' advice to me from another thread, which is to see the time now of packing and selling as the start of the adventure to Spain. That puts a twist of excitement on the here and now.

What's the latest progress on your move? Do tell!


----------



## CostaSol (Apr 25, 2014)

All the best!, if you need any information I'm from Málaga.

Regards.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

CostaSol said:


> All the best!, if you need any information I'm from Málaga.
> 
> Regards.


For real?! Thank you, thank you! You're awesome. Yes, I will take you up on your generous offer. I've booked a room for September in the centre of Malaga. If I love Malaga - like I think I will - I'll be looking for an apartment there, and I would appreciate your help for that. I might need you before then too, if that's okay.  

Again, thank you very much for your offer to help! (Muchas gracias por su oferta de ayudar!)


----------



## CostaSol (Apr 25, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> For real?! Thank you, thank you! You're awesome. Yes, I will take you up on your generous offer. I've booked a room for September in the centre of Malaga. If I love Malaga - like I think I will - I'll be looking for an apartment there, and I would appreciate your help for that. I might need you before then too, if that's okay.
> 
> Again, thank you very much for your offer to help! (Muchas gracias por su oferta de ayudar!)



So welcome to the centre of Málaga!, I live there . And sure, with the appartment and with others things before I can help you.

If you come alone, in the centre of Málaga there are a few groups of interchange of languages in which it's very easy to meet people from Spain and other countries.

Regards!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

CostaSol said:


> So welcome to the centre of Málaga!, I live there . And sure, with the appartment and with others things before I can help you.
> 
> If you come alone, in the centre of Málaga there are a few groups of interchange of languages in which it's very easy to meet people from Spain and other countries.
> 
> Regards!


Thank you for your warm welcome.  

The hardest thing in leaving Canada is leaving my dear friends, who are everything to me. So I'd love to join groups like that to start my social life in Spain. Do you belong to these groups yourself?


----------



## CostaSol (Apr 25, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome.
> 
> The hardest thing in leaving Canada is leaving my dear friends, who are everything to me. So I'd love to join groups like that to start my social life in Spain. Do you belong to these groups yourself?



I suposse It's hard , but English is an advantage for you. You have to bear in mind that in Spain a lot of youth want to improve their English, so through those groups you already have an easy way to know people. Not only spanish, but also from other countries who are in the same situation than you.

And yes, I used to go to one, to know new people and to don't forget my English!.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

CostaSol said:


> I suposse It's hard , but English is an advantage for you. You have to bear in mind that in Spain a lot of youth want to improve their English, so through those groups you already have an easy way to know people. Not only spanish, but also from other countries who are in the same situation than you.
> 
> And yes, I used to go to one, to know new people and to don't forget my English!.


I'm doing this right now with my South American neighbours from Ecuador, El Salvador and Columbia. So I practice Spanish, while they practice English. I really enjoy this. So we can do this together. In biology, this is called a 'symbiotic relationship.'


----------



## CostaSol (Apr 25, 2014)

Of course we can!  

This is the group I know: Encuentros de intercambio Pachange - Practicar idiomas.

They meet twice a week, and after the interchange they go out together for dinner, dance...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Costa, that looks like a fabulous organization! You're most kind to share this. Thank you. That's what I'd like, except that particular group wouldn't be a good fit because I'm not a student and I'm too old. I'm 50 years old. But hopefully I can find another similar group.

I already have my first question for you... When you rent an apartment in Malaga, does it usually start on the first day of the month?


----------



## CostaSol (Apr 25, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Costa, that looks like a fabulous organization! You're most kind to share this. Thank you. That's what I'd like, except that particular group wouldn't be a good fit because I'm not a student and I'm too old. I'm 50 years old. But hopefully I can find another similar group.
> 
> I already have my first question for you... When you rent an apartment in Malaga, does it usually start on the first day of the month?




It depends on the agreement reached between the landowner and the tenant :





> Artículo 17. 2. *Salvo pacto en contrario*, el pago de la renta será mensual y habrá de efectuarse en los siete primeros días del mes. En ningún caso podrá el arrendador exigir el pago anticipado de más de una mensualidad de renta.


Rental payment will be monthly income and shall be made ​​in the first seven days of the month* unless otherwise agreed*. 


So tenants are required to pay an entire month's rent unless the landlord has given approval for a pro-rating.




> Artículo 9 Plazo mínimo
> 
> 1...El plazo comenzará a contarse desde la fecha del contrato o desde la puesta del inmueble a disposición del arrendatario si ésta fuere posterior.


The period shall begin from the date of the contract or from the avalability of the property to the tenant if it takes place later. 


Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos. T?TULO II.?De los arrendamientos de vivienda.


That group is organized always by age, 29-25, 50-40.. but there will probably be more groups!.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

CostaSol said:


> That group is organized always by age, 29-25, 50-40.. but there will probably be more groups!.


Great news. So I'll join the group. Yay! Does it matter that I'm not a student?




CostaSol said:


> It depends on the agreement reached between the landowner and the tenant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! You get the maximum of 10 gold stars for that response! I just can't believe how amazingly helpful people are on this forum. You always go way and above the top! So thank you. The first of the month is what I was hoping for, because I have rented the room until the end of September. I'll be sharing an apartment with the host, and he has reviews like no one else does as a fabulous host. He has previously helped people who have moved to Malaga. So I'm set now. Between him, you and the other people on this forum, I feel like I don't need anyone else in the whole wide world! :bounce:


----------



## alex3025 (Jan 21, 2013)

Me and my wife move out 24th june so looking forward to it


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

alex3025 said:


> Me and my wife move out 24th june so looking forward to it


Hey Alex. So you & your wife are moving to Malaga capital? Are you guys moving permanently to Spain or just testing the waters? 

It's a done deal for me, as on Friday I picked up my Spanish passport. Woot! :clap2:


----------



## alex3025 (Jan 21, 2013)

Moving out for good but moving to Torrox just along the coast


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

"Moving out for good" - I love it! Me too. When I tell people here that I'm moving to Spain, the typical response is something like, "Spain? Ooooooh. I'm sooooo jealous!" How long are you going to live there?" 

To which I say, "forever." 

So are you guys bringing all your stuff with you? Or are you moving lightly?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alex, just to add to my above post... I just checked out Torrox. Ever cool! Is this where you mean?


----------



## alex3025 (Jan 21, 2013)

most things got a Spanish car yesterday so will be bringing that can't wait been a long time planned


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats on getting your Spanish car, being that much closer to your goal.

I'm in the midst of selling all my stuff right now. My place is a zoo with people in and out of here all the time, buying my stuff. I'm only going with two suitcases and a backpack. One of my Columbian neighbours did the same when he immigrated to Canada. We were talking about it yesterday, and he said when he arrived here with just his two suitcases it reminded him that we come to Earth with nothing and we leave with nothing. 

I've been planning my move for a really long time too. A long time planning is the crucial ingredient to my enthusiasm. :whoo:


----------

